# My New SxS



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well traded my PO PO for a 2010 Rhino Sport Edition 700 and I love it I put the MSD and a different sheeve on it and mine will run 53 plenty fast enough for me and still be very reliable. This thing is like a little goat. Gonna put some 14x8 112s on it and probably 28-10-14 Moto MTC's.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice. How long are you going to keep this one. How many machines have you had this year alone. Lol i do like the color. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had 6 since June but I do plan on keeping this one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ HAHA!!! Nice

Congrats dude. I like that color.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

That's Jon they sure are different than a quad but I don't have any complaints I've never been able to put 2 lock ons 40' of climbing sticks and ride 2 adults comfortable on a quad. And the my sons love it hell even my wife lol.


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good bud, WAAAY better than the 450 we talked about. Hopefully it sticks around long enough to be enjoyed


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

it looks good but this is just my opion dont get the moto mtc i got them on my 12 brute and wouldnt give you a dime for them if i was to buy them the only reason there still on there is because i bought it with them on and dont have the money to get new tires there to heavy dont grip on hardpack and grass and i havent been all that impressed with their mud capabilities imo


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I think he's already had a set or two of those lol....you gotta understand, jlowery has had (and sold/traded) more quads and tires this year than most dealerships :haha:

On a side note, I've actually come to find that alot tires that seem like they suck under an atv do really good under a SXS.....my thoughts is the weight factor changes the way the tires contact the ground.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^I think he's already had a set or two of those lol....you gotta understand, jlowery has had (and sold/traded) more quads and tires this year than most dealerships :haha:
> 
> On a side note, I've actually come to find that alot tires that seem like they suck under an atv do really good under a SXS.....my thoughts is the weight factor changes the way the tires contact the ground.


LMAO what's up with your phone Justin


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Let me know if you need any pricing on the mtc.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Will do I'm not sure if I'm gonna do 26-11-14 all the way around or 28-10-14


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks sharp man, I'm digging that maroon/burgundy color.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice. Congrats


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you still have it or has it sold yet?






















HAHA! Sorry buddy. Couldnt resist. :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Talked to him last night.....still has it so far lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Do you still have it or has it sold yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol gonna try to keep this one.


----------

